
Idiotic Realtek audio drivers on Windows 10 - dewiz
http://www.noach.one/technotip/idiotic-realtek-audio-drivers/
======
tracker1
I'm not sure I mind this feature... I hate when I plug in headphones, that I
already have on my ears (I know), and my ears get blasted... it's not fun...
if the audio resets to at least 39, that's not a bad thing imho.

